

What I learned from Steve Jobs - azharb
http://azharb.tumblr.com/post/11923232684/jobs

======
arctangent
I don't think anyone's opinion changed. It's just that it's socially
conventional to try to speak well of the dead (at least for a while). Pointing
out Jobs' flaws helps us remember that he was human too, and so perhaps not
that far removed from the rest of us.

~~~
azharb
That's the thing. He was exceptional. You don't achieve repeated success like
he did without being exceptional. The point I was (also) trying to make was
that he never cared to stop and worry about what others thought of him. That's
a way of life he chose for himself and he stuck by it.

As far as opinions not changing goes, isn't it safe to say that the
biography's media coverage has already contributed to that?

